# Webbed paws on Beagle/Daschund mix?



## Joey's Mama (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this normal? I have had Beagles in the past and don't remember their front paws being webbed. Jo-Jo's front paws are webbed. Is this part of the Daschund coming out in her? She doesn't seem to have any problems with walking/playing or anything, so I am not worried about it, I just thought it was a little strange. Thanks!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

how webbed?...do you have a picture?

most dogs feet are somewhat webbed....but the breeds that are bred for swimming are very noticeable....

I've never heard of a dachshunds feet being webbed though?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Webbed toes are a fairly common mutation in dogs, and even humans. It has been purposely bred into the dog breeds that work in water.


----------



## topherfranklin (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe alot of hound breeds also have webbed paws, mostly for digging.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Hounds don't dig. They're either sighthounds that use thier sight for hunting or scent hounds that use thier noses to track. Terriers are the ones that dig, but none of them have webed feet.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

topherfranklin said:


> come look at my back yard and tell me hounds dont dig


I think the point was that they weren't BRED to dig, so the comment about them having webbed feet bred into them was false.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

This could be results of Puppy Mill .. Not only that but genetic related breed  

BTW Pictures will help a lot


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe the dog has a little Lab in him.


----------



## topherfranklin (Feb 22, 2009)

I didnt say they were breed to dig, I was just trying to say I thought I had heard or read some where that some hounds had webbed paws to help with digging, I mean doesnt the daschund have webbed feet for helping with digging out badgers?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

My Dachshund certainly doesn't have webed feet. And it's not called for in the breed standard. Here's the AKC standard regarding the Dachshunds feet:


> Feet-Front paws are full, tight, compact, with well-arched toes and tough, thick pads. They may be equally inclined a trifle outward. There are five toes, four in use, close together with a pronounced arch and strong, short nails. Front dewclaws may be removed.
> 
> Feet-Hind Paws - Smaller than the front paws with four compactly closed and arched toes with tough, thick pads. The entire foot points straight ahead and is balanced equally on the ball and not merely on the toes. Rear dewclaws should be removed.


In breeds who do have webbed feet, the skin between the toes is just a bit more closely attached than in breeds who don’t. I'll have to remember to get some pictures of webbed feet at crufts so you can hopefully see the difference.


----------



## nckathy60 (May 2, 2010)

I have a pure bred dachshund puppy, she is almost 10 months old,, and YES they do have web feet,, they are considered hounds.. the web feet are to help them throw loads of dirt out when digging out prey. I just found out a few months ago and googled the web feet and it tells you how and why.. I had a Terrier Mix for over 18 years and she did dig some ,, but this pup is like a bulldozer,, have to watch her or she will dig up flowers and all.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly every dog whose feet I have handled had what I considered "webbed feet". Probably I'm looking at it wrong, and what I think is "webbed" really isn't. Huh.


----------



## nckathy60 (May 2, 2010)

the webbed would come almost all the way to the nails to me ( my pups anyway) they feel rubbery like,,lol hard to describe,, go and google dachshund webbed feet and it will tell and should show you,, go to this site you may have to copy and paste..
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-dachshund.html


----------



## KatyStoner (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a beagle daschund mix and she has webbed feet.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@Willowy - I think that lots of dogs have webbed feet. Obviously, my Lab mix has flippers 

But my nephew's Staffy has minimal webbing, which looks funny compared to my dog, and my neighbor's Dalmatian has no webbing.
Compared to a Lab, their feet look almost like the claws on a hawk.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Dachshund are suppose to have webbed feet cause they are diggers bred to hunt badgers. Beagles do not. it wouldn't occur in all beagle dachs mixes because like any trait some of the puppies will get it some will not.


----------

